# Anyone getting Borderlands?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2009)

Duplicate thread....Mods please delete.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 27, 2009)

ummm.....where is the other thread ?
I can't find it via search 
(I know the seach engine on this site is below shit but i have looked.)

Anyway,i played the game yesterday at a friends place on PS3 in co-op mode.
Looks great,seems like fun.
At lower levels,having to shoot something twenty times to kill it,fucks me off.
(Even a low level attack dog.)
Did not get beyond level five,only had an hours play.
Took some pleasure from killing NineToes.

It seems to be a cartoon shooter.
Just keep pressing the buttons etc...................


----------



## The Groke (Oct 27, 2009)

Had it on Xbox for a week or so.

Good fun - Diablo in FPS form.

Keeps you addicted to loot and levelling, decent shooter mechanics, nice art style makes yer average dusty brown landscape vibrant and interesting.

Worth a look. My mate should be getting a copy this week so we can try the co-op mode which is apparently where it shines.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2009)

i got it on pc to play tonight , been looking forward to it for a while


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2009)

The mods deleted the wrong thread. 

Anyway it looks fun and the price is very friendly on PC, so worth a gamble.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 27, 2009)

Me and my mate have been pondering whether or not to get it ( mainly as a stop gap between now and Modern Warfare 2 ) . So far I'm not too convinced that it will be any good/worth the money.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2009)

Been playing Painkiller (which has some of the hardest to discover secrets ever ever) as I feel I need some FPS action. Gonna dig out the Q3 CD and play some rocket arena for a bit at some point.

Gonna get this as it looks quite fun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Had a proper session on it last night. Pretty good fun , got a bit stuck with Bonehead but was rewarded with a motor


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Sunray (Nov 2, 2009)

Its pretty decent but I've a razer 1800dpi sampling at 1000hz mouse and I exepect the screen to update at that speed but its a bit jerky for my liking.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 2, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Its pretty decent but I've a razer 1800dpi sampling at 1000hz mouse and I exepect the screen to update at that speed but its a bit jerky for my liking.




Surely more down to your specs/settings rather than any major failing with the game...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2009)

i got no problem with it on all settings high , excpet im a bit crap or havent got the proper weapons for the job yet.....


----------



## Sunray (Nov 3, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Surely more down to your specs/settings rather than any major failing with the game...



3Ghz Quad core with an 8800GT, its not the spec. Ahh sorted it. its because I had the sensitivity of the mouse up to 10.  Lowered it to 4 and just used more mouse pad.  So much more accurate.

This is a great game, hard at times but all those complex weapons!  Got a thumper to defeat the psych on roids in no time.   $6000 weapon when everything close was 600.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 3, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Ahh sorted it. its because I had the sensitivity of the mouse up to 10.  Lowered it to 4 and just used more mouse pad.  So much more accurate.



w00t!



Sunray said:


> This is a great game, hard at times but all those complex weapons!  Got a thumper to defeat the psych on roids in no time.   $6000 weapon when everything close was 600.



I got a couple of good guns ready to use when I hit level 20.

My favourite is still my "Static Law" scoped revolver.

Have been paying co-op with my mate and it is a hoot, they really ramp up the hit points (probably double or more) for all the bad-guys once a friend joins.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 4, 2009)

Sunray said:


> 3Ghz Quad core with an 8800GT, its not the spec. Ahh sorted it. its because I had the sensitivity of the mouse up to 10.  Lowered it to 4 and just used more mouse pad.  So much more accurate.
> 
> This is a great game, hard at times but all those complex weapons!  Got a thumper to defeat the psych on roids in no time.   $6000 weapon when everything close was 600.



Played this last night for a few hours, stuck on Bonehead though, think I need to level up a bit first (he's a 10, I'm on 7). 
Loving the graphic style - looks very graphic novelly... I'm still getting used to RPG FPSs though - only Fallout 3 before this.

I had vsync problems with my 8800GT - this fixed it - stopped the flickering (if that's what you had trouble with):


> Got to: Documents/My Games/Borderlands/WillowGame/Config/WillowEngine.ini -> UseVsync = False (change to true)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't play the hunter solo.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Don't play the hunter solo.



bollocks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2009)

im playing as the siren as she has a great invisibilty talent , but its still hard


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Played this last night for a few hours, stuck on Bonehead though,




do you want a hint on how to defeat him ? once you know its pretty easy if not its damn near impossible

admittedly i had to look it up on the net


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 4, 2009)

Structaural said:


> bollocks


It's just not fun and the bloodwing relies on persistent LoS. I just completed the game and got thoroughly pissed off using weapons that have to reload every two seconds. Critical headshots were my friend but it just doesn't work solo. The fight for your life thing is a joke. The game should only be played coop, even then it's not very well made.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 4, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> do you want a hint on how to defeat him ? once you know its pretty easy if not its damn near impossible
> 
> admittedly i had to look it up on the net



yes please 

You completed it already AW? Is it not very big, how many hours? 
I'm stil playing Fallout, but that's 'cause I stopped for 4 months and now I haven't a clue what I'm doing now.
Oh well, I'll persevere with Hunter - I haven't got any friends who play online particularly so I'm stuck with meself really. I love sniping so went for him... though the shotgun is useful close up. Early days for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2009)

Spoiler: killing bonehead



to kill bone head.... creep up and dont let him see you then climb up the ramp until you a above him , keep creeping all the way around to the back gate , you should then be able to sniper him before his killing spree starts , takes a good 20 odd shots but you get there in the end 




hope that helps


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's just not fun and the bloodwing relies on persistent LoS. I just completed the game and got thoroughly pissed off using weapons that have to reload every two seconds. Critical headshots were my friend but it just doesn't work solo. The fight for your life thing is a joke. The game should only be played coop, even then it's not very well made.


It's fairly big I suppose. About 15-20 hours. The level cap is 50 but you finish the game at around 35. There are loads more missions you can do but because of the experience gained you will never really do all of them as many will become redundant, so there is opportunity for a different playthrough, but not for me. I sold mine to go towards MW2.

It's not a bad game at all, but the ending is poor and it does get repetitive. The game is optimised for smg type weapons really; sniper rifles and pistols are just tedious.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 4, 2009)

Loaded it up last night, after a couple of install issues (new Win7 build didn't have DirextX9 dll's or summat) got stuck in and loast 5 hours of my life.
All settings on 11, great fun, looking forward to going mulitplayer.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 4, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: killing bonehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, I'll try that - after I level up a bit  and find a stronger shield.

I don't even understand the fight for your life bit - it only stopped once, when I melée'd a load of those doglike things and came back to life.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2009)

Got my copy yesterday and got a few hours in last night. I like the backdrops, its nice they've tried going with something a bit different.

I've found the action a bit mixed so far, love the bits where your back peddling madly with the shotgun with skanks coming at you. I've also found the bosses easier then some of the regular  bandits. I'm a bit stuck at the moment trying to take out a base of them, all at L15 with me at L9. My weapons hardly seem to make a dent in them.

I really need to buy a mouse with more then two buttons, think that will help.

Edit: I'm playing as the solider, but think the tank could be quite good for single player. No hope of multi player for me as my net connection is pants, which is a shame as I could see that could be good fun.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Don't play the hunter solo.





Structaural said:


> bollocks




I had no problems at all soloing with the Hunter.

Ignored the hawk except for desperate situations and have been merrily sniper/scoped-revolver head-shotting everything in sight.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> The game is optimised for smg type weapons really; sniper rifles and pistols are just tedious.



Again - I found _exactly_ the opposite...which is the whole point no?

Increasing your proficiency with different weapons and putting points into the various skill branches obviously gives you measurably different results.

My hunter with the additional critical hits damage, sniper-power, revolver bonuses et al is a sniping machine and my Static Law revolver takes most things my level out in a shot or two.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 4, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> . I'm a bit stuck at the moment trying to take out a base of them, all at L15 with me at L9. My weapons hardly seem to make a dent in them..




Anything more than a few levels ahead is going to be a challenge - 6 levels ahead incredibly so!

I would suggest you quest elsewhere until you level up a bit.

I am now level 24 and haven't found any quest/level gaps yet - always something about the right challenge to do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Anything more than a few levels ahead is going to be a challenge - 6 levels ahead incredibly so!
> 
> I would suggest you quest elsewhere until you level up a bit.
> 
> I am now level 24 and haven't found any quest/level gaps yet - always something about the right challenge to do.



Fair enough, I was trying to see a mission through to completion. In my brief it only rates the level at 10. I'm mounted, but even with the rocket launcher it hardly dents their health. Tried running them over, but that seems to end up with me very dead.

I'll take your advice and find something else to do!


----------



## debaser (Nov 4, 2009)

level 31 now, 

Assalt Rifle'in and using my new Jackobs 650 damage pistol and not much else . I've not found any of the weapons to have significant advantages over anything else. Shotgun, SMGs and Pistols require you to be a bit quicker and play more intelligently as you would expect. Rifles are all about your aim. Rocket Launchers have been the most useless so far good for taking down the odd turret and not much else. 

My tip, keep yourself a corrosive weapon on hand many of the harder mobs later on are bastards to kill without one. 

and I'm with the groke, there hasn't been any level gaps yet, I'm way ahead in fact I've a mass of missions which are about to become "trivial". Theres always been quests to do.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a go at this over the weekend on the Xbox. Very enjoyable - could be the first game since Fallout 3 to occupy huge chunks of my life. Just gotta wait for my brother to finish it so I can nick it off him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 4, 2009)

NVP said:


> Had a go at this over the weekend on the Xbox. Very enjoyable - *could be the first game since Fallout 3 to occupy huge chunks of my life.* Just gotta wait for my brother to finish it so I can nick it off him.



I'm still wrapped up in Fallout 3,have only had it for about a month,but felt the same way when i had a quick go on this on a friends PS3.
(See my earlier posts.)

Some of the scenery looked liked it was inspired by Fallout 3.
(But i think it is a very different game.)

My opinion is only based on 60 mins co-op play.
I liked it but want to watch thread and get informed opinions.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2009)

debaser said:


> and I'm with the groke, there hasn't been any level gaps yet, I'm way ahead in fact I've a mass of missions which are about to become "trivial". Theres always been quests to do.



I was just being a tool and attacking the wrong bandit camp, but did it in the end after much wasted time. Bonus is that now I'm harder then I need to be for my current missions and have loads of cool looking hardware I can't use yet.

I can't believe how fast the last 3 hours have gone! Best game I've played for a while!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I had no problems at all soloing with the Hunter.
> 
> Ignored the hawk except for desperate situations and have been merrily sniper/scoped-revolver head-shotting everything in sight.


wait till you meet the guardians who move insanely quickly and are quite hard. Or even the Crimson Lancers who are a lot tougher than the mobs you will have met previously. Even having to take out turrests is a massive chore. 

it's perfectly playable as a hunter, it's just the game is optimised for regular ordnance. it's not a particularly difficult game since there's no real penalty for dying as you just respawn and a lose a few bucks. But the last stand mode is just a joke for the hunter (it's not well implemented anyway).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Again - I found _exactly_ the opposite...which is the whole point no?
> 
> Increasing your proficiency with different weapons and putting points into the various skill branches obviously gives you measurably different results.
> 
> My hunter with the additional critical hits damage, sniper-power, revolver bonuses et al is a sniping machine and my Static Law revolver takes most things my level out in a shot or two.


so was mine, it just wasn't very enjoyable when you get swarmed trying to headshot and using weapons that chamber so few bullets. Having to constantly reload is not fun.


----------



## debaser (Nov 6, 2009)

Well.. completed and



Spoiler: spoiler



Certainly seems to share fallout 3s disappointingly awful ending as well. You reach the 'vault' for one of the easiest large monster bosses ever, comically so. I just strafed left and right for 5 minutes shooting at a critical hit spot so large and obvious you'd hit it accidentally most of the time anyway. And that's it, you don't go in the vault, the gate closes and the game ends. Or not, Its got the whole Diablo 2 (but without the length) go back and do it all again sort of thing to it except instead of difficulty level you do it with more people to up the challenge.. Won't be replaying it solo at least, might consider buying it for the coop though



A good shock damage weapon is a must 30 plus by the way!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 6, 2009)

How much game play is there with this, play from start to finish then that it?

seen lots on ebay starting at 3quid.


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: killing bonehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I've been stuck with him for a while too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2009)

Go visit him again after you've levelled up a bit. So satisfying to kill him in a few shots after the initial battle.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I did. Levelled up to 10 and took a nice new shield and incendairy sniper (with a nice 2.4x zoom), was well easy 

loving it


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 9, 2009)

Played this a LOT over the weekend with a friend. Great game, really like the look and feel. Absolute ball ache to set up things so we could play a private co-op game though and there are so many little things that could be improved, but I'm sure a patch will come out soon that will rectify a lot of things.

Can't get over the feeling it is a Mad Max FPS version of four player Warcraft though.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 9, 2009)

Private Storm said:


> Absolute ball ache to set up things so we could play a private co-op game though



What format are you on? Piece of cake on XBox live...


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

The Groke said:


> What format are you on? Piece of cake on XBox live...



PC. Meant lots of fiddling with routers and ports and flux capacitors etc

Oh, and <insert obligatory"My format is better than your format" comment here>


----------



## The Groke (Nov 10, 2009)

Heh - the only reason I bought it on Xbox over PC was that my mate here in Dubai only has an Xbox and he was the one I wanted to play with on co-op...

At least you got it working in the end eh.


----------



## Private Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Very true, and was worth it in the end. Was sitting there for an hour or so though thinking "Damn computer game makers, shipping damn beta products as finished products".


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> Go visit him again after you've levelled up a bit. So satisfying to kill him in a few shots after the initial battle.



True. I've been back and killed him three times now. 

Ace game, this.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2009)

Just defeated Sledge and am now attacking bandits in a whole new level. Sledge's shotgun is fucking awesome.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just defeated Sledge and am now attacking bandits in a whole new level. Sledge's shotgun is fucking awesome.



I've just done that got access to the teleport system. 

Wasn't that impressed with Sledges shotgun, needs reloading to often and even if you get point blank it doesn't kill everything. Havn't been impressed with any shotguns or SMGs since I passed L10, which is a shame as they are weapons to use. Rocket Launches are just pants as well, the only use I've found for one so far was to take out a turret on the way to kill sledge. 

Still loving it, time just disappears when I'm playing it, which is always the sign of a great game.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah you need to use that gun for close combat. It's a good one to have if you need to fight for your life for a second wind. Just picked up a rocket launcher that does 450 damage, too. 

Just got into the very Mad Max-y town of Newhaven. Lots of other plotlines forming ...

It's been a godsend for me this game. I've been laid up with a knackered knee all this week so it's taken my mind off it a load. Couldn't have come at a better time, really.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 12, 2009)

I expect to have to get to get close with a shotgun, but since it reloads so slowly, if it doesn't kill your target, your a bit fucked. Some of the shotguns earlier in the game where much more fun, getting right close to skags, then running backwards as its mates charged you felt almost doom like. 

3 weapons I keep on me are a heavy machine gun for close to mid range, a revolver with sights for mid to long and sniper rifle. 

I love the way it introduces characters and a bad guy called Mad Mel...inspired.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2009)

I go for a shotgun, a machine gun and a rocket launcher equipped at all times. A sniper rifle and whatever else I can carry as back up. Really love this game.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 18, 2009)

I have 2 snipers, and 4 shot guns and I use them all.  One of the shot guns shoots rockets at 210 damage, pretty quick as well.

One thing I picked up at level 13 was a small blue coloured shield that's got a price of $910 yet at level 33 I am still using it.  It was 'offer of the day' in a machine. Its the only shield I've seen anywhere that has Quick health regeneration.  Not had to pick up any health at any time since level 13.  At only 175/35, its some way off the 665/95 shield I am carrying but that health thing gets me back to full health in about 15-20 seconds. Surely that's worth more than $910.

There is something very satisfying about the corrosive and electrocute kills.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 18, 2009)

I got the DLC Island of Dr Ned the other day, but they have upped the level cap and its a lvl 42 area so I'm having to play the game again and holy crap I died nearly the instant I stepped out of the gate of Fyrestone!  Mutha Eletro Alpha Skags all roaming about, take minutes to take down.  None of this skag whelp you kick with your boot for 1xp!

The vending machine was offering me a SMG for 1.2 Million!

Hmm, this might take me a while to get close to level 42.    The Island looks quite cool though.


----------



## yield (Dec 18, 2009)

Really looking forward to this. I got this with money my folks gave me for Xmas. Zavvi are doing xbox360/PS3 for £17.95. I imagine they'll do a GOTY soon and there's talk of a sequel.

With more play what's everyones favourite class for initial solo? Any recommendations on builds?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2009)

i went for siren the first time round , the invisibility its really handy when in a tight spot


----------



## Sunray (Dec 18, 2009)

Before the new lvl I've was playing it from time to time as Brick the berserker. 

The invisibility thing is OK but nothing quite like running round with lvl 4 corrosive fists and punching the shit out of everything that moves.

e2a : finally got to lvl 40 which means IoDN is just doable.  I have an amazing rifle that really hammers out the damage.  Well it did till I got to the Isle.  At lvl 41 its the only thing that can really meat out any damage at all.  

ZOMBIES everywhere.  Not quite up there with l4d but fuck loads of them.  I've taken a break.

e2a:  This is actually a better game than the original it was an add-on to.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2009)

i got the reloaded version of the dlc , done what the .nfo says but i cant seem to find out if its working , there are no clues.....

does it say its there from the menu or is there some sneaky way of adding it ?

please helping me somebody


----------



## yield (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks both! Only just started. Hoping to get some proper time to play on my next day off.

No idea about the dlc yet, sorry.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 30, 2009)

Still haven't finished MW2 play-thru because I can't stop playing this. Can only play now and again, but up to lvl 25 with a wicked Brutal Masher revolver- gives me 54 x7 (but have been getting about 4300 sometimes on headshots -not sure why so high) bit like a shotgun but with range, accuracy and speed, been maxing up my gunslinger and hawk skills instead of sniper skills - seems more useful, though i've put six points in the top of the sniper tree. The exploding shotgun is well useful for bugs though 
Some occasional real tough guys are appearing now and I accidently sold my healing shield dammit (it was pretty much like the one Sunray describes above, I got a replacement but it's well slow), I'm getting better at finding cover and actually remembering to send the bird out (I'm pretty pants at FPS but this game is making me much better)...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 12, 2010)

Having enjoyed The Isle of Dr Ned I just bought the new DLC for Borderlands. 

Fuck, its a bit difficult and its missing any levelling or any decent weapon drops.  Just round after round a bit like that mission where you have to go three rounds only this is 5 rounds and if you die you go back to the start of the round.  

All the enemies are the same level as you (I'm 47) and they are accurate and come from everywhere.    Whats really annoying is that you get no XP from killing a badass lvl 47 brute with glowing eyes.

Can be sort of fun but there are times where you get to round 5 and die just before killing the boss and want to smash shit up. 

Personally, if you were considering it I'd not bother.  Its only 6 quid or so but unless you specifically want that type of addition then avoid.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2010)

Where do you lot get time to play so many games?

I still havn't completed it, was hoping to get a good few hours in over xmas, but good old fashioned partying and recovery got in the way.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 12, 2010)

I was sick with Tonsillitis, so had plenty of game time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2010)

Fair play - I've a mate who's redicually good at Tony Hawk as he broke his back snowbording and couldn't do much else. 

Hope your feeling better now.


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm just about to start on that Zombie expansion, too. Don't think I'm up to level 40, though. Sounds difficult!


----------



## Sunray (Jan 12, 2010)

I did it with a lvl 38 Brick with some serious hardware to go with it, what was putting everything down, suddenly was a bit on the weak side.  

Love that DLC, I actually preferred it to the main game.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been looting the Dev chest for some choice loot (see Youtube for location) - it's in Rust Commons West, found a 129 x7 masher and a repeater that's so fast I can't see what I'm shooting 

Steam are selling 3 copes for 100 euro, I'm tempted to buy it for a couple of mates and try some co-op (everyone I know with it is using the PS3). Need to play some more before i can get that Zombie pack...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 12, 2010)

I've a repeater that does 179 damage with a 36 clip, about 1 second reload time and fire rate of 15 and 49 accuracy.   The sound it makes is ace, bit like when you were a kid making machine gun noises.  

I've also a machine gun that has 149 damage, has 15 fire rate, 1/2 second reload rate, 96.5 accuracy, practically no recoil, very high elemetal fire effect and if you look through the sight when you fire it unloads the entire clip into what your pointing at. Its got a tag line, "The destroyer has arrived."  Its dark orange.

I can finish the game second play through with with either of these on its own.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2010)

when you put the dlc in does it say something on the start menu or is there somewhere you have to go to get to zombie islan in game?


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Steam are selling 3 copes for 100 euro, I'm tempted to buy it for a couple of mates and try some co-op (everyone I know with it is using the PS3). Need to play some more before i can get that Zombie pack...



Revived this over the past few days and have been playing COOP with a mate. Really enjoying it, although had forgotten absolutely everything and was useless for the 1st 30 minutes. Absolute nightmare of ports, firewalls and general pain to get it working COOP. Found that www.gameranger.com sorted it in the end.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 12, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> when you put the dlc in does it say something on the start menu or is there somewhere you have to go to get to zombie islan in game?



Its on the fast transport menu.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2010)

oooh wicked il check that out when i get home :

cheers dude


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2010)

Sunray said:


> I've a repeater that does 179 damage with a 36 clip, about 1 second reload time and fire rate of 15 ...



oof!


----------



## Sunray (Jan 12, 2010)

Both discovered in the IoDN and rather necessary weapons for the large number of Zombies that are there.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 13, 2010)

Sunray said:


> Both discovered in the IoDN and rather necessary weapons for the large number of Zombies that are there.



Aha. My masher is hitting headshots for around 6000 but I have to reload after every two shots, been using the less DPS one but it gives me a six clip.

I've only just realised that repeaters are improved with my gunslinger skills, thought it was just revolvers. No wonder they seem mental fast now (I've got a cracking gunslinger mod).


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2010)

Just started Zombie Island. Fucking mental!  I've got an incendiary sniper rifle that causes the buggers problems, mind. Atmosphere-wise it reminds me of Doom a bit. Used to stay up all night getting stoned and scaring the bloody life out of myself playing that many moons ago.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 15, 2010)

*Anyone getting Boarderlands?*

Amazon are selling the main PC game for 14 quid, got two copies winging their way over. I've 'evaluated' enough and need some co-op. 

Those repeaters are mental, I've usually emptied a clip before the bullets hit the target...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, I've just bought it on their deal, too.

I don't know if I'll like it yet (it's an FPS, innit), but I'll give it a go at that price.


----------



## Voley (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a bargain for 14 quid.


----------



## grit (Jan 15, 2010)

I shall be "evaluating" this tonight when I get home from the pub. From the videos I cant make up my mind if i love or hate that comic book style visuals.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 15, 2010)

NVP said:


> It's a bargain for 14 quid.



Certainly is, Steam are selling it as an unboxed download for 49 euros or 150 for 4 copies.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 26, 2010)

Started this last night. Wasn't expecting much, I'm not usually and FPSer...

First reaction?

Awesome.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 27, 2010)

*Anyone getting Boarderlands?*

Reasigning your skill points at the new you stations is interesting, took everything off my bloodwing tree and put it into gunslinger - Relentless on 5 is mental in a firefight with my newly acquired Thanatos repeater I found in Old Haven. 83 clip, 12 rof, 80 damage - it's like carrying a hand held minigun...  Up to lvl 33 and still loving it, must be near the end now...


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 27, 2010)

Need to get back into this game, its been gathering dust since i got Darksiders and Bayonetta.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2010)

cypher79 said:


> Need to get back into this game, its been gathering dust since i got Darksiders and Bayonetta.



is darksiders any good ?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Reasigning your skill points at the new you stations is interesting, took everything off my bloodwing tree and put it into gunslinger - Relentless on 5 is mental in a firefight with my newly acquired Thanatos repeater I found in Old Haven. 83 clip, 12 rof, 80 damage - it's like carrying a hand held minigun...  Up to lvl 33 and still loving it, must be near the end now...



I got up to 15 last night, and got a purple rifle mod that'll really suit my solider... but needs to be level 19.

Gah. Addictive.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy fucking shit in a basket - the end is possibly the worst thing I have ever come across, worse than finding out Jeremy Kyle is your dad.

Utter fail.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 30, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> is darksiders any good ?



Its excellent imo, its like a cross between God Of War & Devil May Cry


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2010)

Private Storm said:


> Holy fucking shit in a basket - the end is possibly the worst thing I have ever come across, worse than finding out Jeremy Kyle is your dad.
> 
> Utter fail.



Yeah I agree, did this last night, proper gash. 
Still the 2nd walkthrough is quite fun, just got killed by an alpha skag outside fyrestone, I forgot all about my corrosive weapons in the melee


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2010)

Shit bought a new shield - didn't check price, took my entire accumulated cash from my 1st playthrough - better find some loot....


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2010)

I got the 'how much for the planet' achievement.

Unless anyone wants to have a go at co-op on the Underdome do not bother buying it.   Single player is very very hard indeed.

Isle of Dr Ned is great though. Its got the best scripted sequence of the entire game in it.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow they are prolific and as I quite like Single player FPS's its no bad thing. Valve should take a leaf out of their book.  *points at empty slot where Half Life Ep 3 should be*

The Secret Armory of General Knoxx

Getting good reviews, I wonder if my trusty combat rifle will be able to cut the mustard in this. No doubt there is a weapon in this that cost more money than I have, which is about 4 million.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm up to New Haven on my second playthru, time to buy a DLC - is Dr Ned your recommendation Sunray?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup, for 6.30 I thought it was actually better than the main game.  Need to be lvl 42 or higher, which you should be well above by now.  I had to open up the travel system 2nd time through to get to a level where I could compete.

I tried to play the new Knoxx game and proceeded to lose $1.5 million in new-u regens in about 1 minute.  My guns are now pea shooters.  I think I am level 48 so I need to do more Underdome or something.

Tell you if its worth getting it when I can start it without dying instantly.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2010)

Jesus its mega hard.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 2, 2010)

Bought Dr Ned yesterday, had a little play  creepy... you can use get to it using the quick travel system even if you've not got it online yet according to a review I read (though I had).

I'm up to lvl 45 at the mo' I've got this ridiculous revolver (120x7, 7 shot with ammo regen) and 3 repeaters with 83 magazines (though my 28 clip x4 fire elemental seems the most effective but slow), one that does 120dmg at 9.9 rof, just when you think you need to reload, it's only down to halfway, not sure if they'd be any good on Knoxx though. That and my trusty volcano sniper (Trespass ftw), I've given up on the bird with my Hunter. It's all about the mods, man they get good at these later levels.

What character are you playing with Sunray?

It sounds like Knoxx starts at 50 skill wise - maybe when you level up to 51 it'll get better, I hear the final boss leaves some great gear, but he is almost impossible to solo (only with Lillith I've heard).



> Before starting the content, however, it may be a good idea to run Eridian Promontory a few times on Playthrough 2. The content adds 11 new levels to gain, but hopping into the content right at a level 50 can lead to a lot of deaths. The group I was with did a few Promontory runs to get us to level 53-54 before getting into the content.


link

I love this game.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2010)

They are not kidding about the deaths.  The 2nd mission is to clear a road block, I'm lvl 49 and there is a lvl 53 drone in that. It cuts me in half while taking no damage. No way I'm going to kill that without gaining a few levels and better eq.

I am playing Brick who's berserker skill is just great great fun and the way to kill just about anything.  I reckon he could take on that lvl53 drone and smash it to bits but its in the air!!  Grr..

Had a quick look at one of the machines and all of the weapons for sale in Knoxx were 6 million+.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it worth getting if I'm not planning to do any co-op play, do you reckon?

I'm very tempted, and have seen it going very cheap online.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 2, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is it worth getting if I'm not planning to do any co-op play, do you reckon?
> 
> I'm very tempted, and have seen it going very cheap online.



Just download it.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

I've a 360, unmodded.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 3, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've a 360, unmodded.



ahhhhh.

shit one.

you could probably pick it up cheap pre owned.

if I was you I'd keep my money for Bad Company 2 or the new Final Fantasy.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got the Zombie Island DLC too, as well as the new Armory one for when it's finished. Really good addition, very happy that it makes the game worth playing again, forces you back into the habit of opening and collecting everything and being clever about what to take on. Playing it 2 player Co-op and it's definitely worth the £6.30.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone know where the save game files are kept? Doing a reinstall and would be nice to lose progress.


----------



## bmd (Mar 3, 2010)

Global_Stoner said:


> Anyone know where the save game files are kept? Doing a reinstall and would be nice to lose progress.



You on Windows 7? If so it could be in - 

C:\Users\_Username_\AppData\Local


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice one, I've copied that whole folder, so can fish out after I've done it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2010)

Played this solidly at the weekend with a mate I was visiting on split-screen co-op. We got to level 17. Gets boring after a while; shoot, pick up shit, sell shit, buy better guns and sheilds and so on ad nauseum...

Great graphics though.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 4, 2010)

It's like the middle of groundhog day (the film), gets a bit repetitive and then it gets better again, dunno why, it's like grinding in eve or Wow but fun...

Global, on XP the saved games are in: C:/Documents and Settings/_User_/My Documents/My Games/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I've a 360, unmodded.



I only paid £14.99 for it (PS3, though). Worth that, I'd say...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2010)

The other annoying (or great, if that's your) thing about it is that unlike clearing levels on say Oblivion, all the monsters respawn after x amount of time. So you'll clear part of a level, fuck up on the next bit and lose a life, get teleported back to the bit before where the last of those lamp posts you passed is situated and have to fight that lot of monsters all over again. Same as when you turn a job in although you can run past them if your heart isn't into getting all the extra experience points.

Why do the scags carry money?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 5, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> The other annoying (or great, if that's your) thing about it is that unlike clearing levels on say Oblivion, all the monsters respawn after x amount of time. So you'll clear part of a level, fuck up on the next bit and lose a life, get teleported back to the bit before where the last of those lamp posts you passed is situated and have to fight that lot of monsters all over again. Same as when you turn a job in although you can run past them if your heart isn't into getting all the extra experience points.
> 
> Why do the scags carry money?



They eat anything.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sunray said:


> They eat anything.



Must be loads of money to eat out in the wilds then.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm now level 53 and even at that level the level 51 Lance brigade are so well equipped that they require you to really be careful or you die really often and really quickly.

Are there and really good shock resistant shields?  The one I paid 800k for does nothing against the shock battle rifle the shock troopers carry.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Played this solidly at the weekend with a mate I was visiting on split-screen co-op. We got to level 17. Gets boring after a while; shoot, pick up shit, sell shit, buy better guns and sheilds and so on ad nauseum...
> 
> Great graphics though.



Played it all the way through now and going through it a second time, so not that boring then. Been playing it with a mate so most of it is about trying to get to the weapon caches first to get the best guns. 

I play with Hunter, as does my mate. The bird attacks the monsters and they drop more money so we call it the Jew hawk. 

/racist


----------



## sorearm (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I've got this on PC, played it solid, it's great!

Completed it first time as soldier class and replayed it as siren class. About level 45 atm - and got the DLCs.

The zombie level was a bastard because originally I had corrosive class weapons ... not that good against zombies! So had to replay and stock up with fire-elemental weapons .... oh yeah bad ass on the SMG I am 

... not impressed with the multiplayer though, seems a bit consoley for my liking and very very flasky at connections - usually end up hosting a server.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 21, 2010)

Have belatedly ordered this. I want something lightweight and fun after the emotionally harrowing Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2010)

I am enjoying shooting people in the head with a sniper rifle, and seeing them explode.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 26, 2010)

I enjoyed this game, nice and long. Not something you would complete in 2 days.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2011)

i got bored of this one quite fast.    the opening was good   and the graphics ok  but   as a single player fps rpg  it  just leaves me cold.  there is no  story to this one.  at least not one i could pick up.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 1, 2011)

I just liked the massive variety of the weapons and in the end I think I managed to bag the most potent the game had. Story was so so, ending was a bit hmmm. But overall entertaining.  The Dr Ned dlc was much better, one moment with a Jacobs Claptrap was pretty cool.

The Claptrap video shoot trailers for the game are quite cute.

I look forward to its successor which is being created for 2012 as we speak.


----------



## yield (Aug 29, 2012)

Borderlands 2 is out in a month. Tempted to pre-order on PS3 for the DLC. Anyone else getting it?

Borderlands 2 with Randy Pitchford hour long talk through on youtube. Looks good.

Borderlands was my second favourite split screen co op after Portal 2.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 2, 2012)

I loved the 1st one so yes.  Liking how the next one looking.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2012)

Enjoyed Borderlands. It's my mate's birthday in two weeks time just a couple of days after the release of Borderlands II so a few of us are piling round his gaff for a weekend of playing it over LAN.


----------



## Voley (Sep 7, 2012)

Ace.  I fucking loved the first one.


----------



## Voley (Sep 8, 2012)

Been having a look at the official site for Borderlands 2. Looks good, albeit a bit more in-yer-face than the last one. I hope there's still scope for just fucking off into the desert and quietly pottering about occasionally shooting something from a distance. Those were some of my favourite bits. Weird twangy soundtrack that sounds a bit like 'Chill Out' by The KLF, buggy trundling along, the odd mutant rabid dog to run over, that sort of thing.


----------



## Radar (Sep 8, 2012)

Steam doing a fourpack pre-order, works out at about 22.50 a pop


----------

